

The innovations of Internet Explorer - thisisblurry
http://www.nczonline.net/blog/2012/08/22/the-innovations-of-internet-explorer/

======
gliese1337
'Tis true. Part of the reason we're stuck with so many people still using old
versions of IE today is because, a decade ago, IE really was The Best Thing.
There are neat, useful things from IE5 for which equivalents _still_ aren't
available in any other browser- like native HTML dialog boxes, or custom tags
defined with DHTML Behaviors. When I first started writing desktop
applications, they were HyperText Applications, also introduced with IE5.

I used to _love_ developing for IE- even if it wasn't 'standard', it was
better. And then Chrome came out, and IE started lagging behind. And we've
moved on to new experimental features in new browsers with all their vendor
prefixes and such.

------
teeja
"Microsoft took the opposite approach and came up with event bubbling. They
believed that the event should begin at the actual target and then fire on the
parents and so on up to the document."

Not original with Microsoft. Appeared in Apple's Hypercard. (Proving again
that it's not how you feel, it's how you look.)

